# Rhinestone simulation in DAS StoneCut Pro



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Is there a way to turn the vector circles in StoneCut pro to Rhinestone simulation without doing the Color Graduation? I thought they had a rhinestone simulation color palette or something like that, but I can't find it.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes. On your Place rhinestones macro screen, in the Placing Objects box, the last check box says Rhinestone Simulation. You have to select this box when placing your rhinestones and it will do an "automatic color gradient fill" I don't use this often as you can't change the color later, or at least I don't know how.

The other method you can use is to store small bit map pictures of actual rhinestone colors, and then use the bit map fill when doing the color selection instead of the gradient fill.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Slick!!!

Do you know if there's way to do the rhinestone simulation in CorelDraw (I have X5)?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry l'm clueless when it comes to Corel


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

diana13t said:


> Thanks Slick!!!
> 
> Do you know if there's way to do the rhinestone simulation in CorelDraw (I have X5)?


Hello Diana,

If you have rStones Rhinestone Macro $49.00 or DrawStone Rhinestone Macro $34.95 both offer nearly identical Rhinestone Simulation and the simulation is REALLY nice!... Much better than any gradient fill for sure...

As an alternative to those... In the early going I used the DizzyShaping Macro v3. $9.95

MacroMonster.Com :: Product - Dizzy: Shaping Version 3

Between rStones and DRAWstone though... I think DRAWStone is a little better on the simulation part...

Kevin


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Kevin, 

How did you use the Dizzy Shaping Vol 3 to show a rhinestone simulation? I just watched the video and it didn't mention anything about that. 

And out of curiosity, out of rStone and DRAWStone, which one does better with creating rhinestone designs? I use others but of course no program is perfect. So I was going to spend the money, I may as well see if any of the other functions are better than what I use now (which is mostly Sierra Hot Fix, DAS StoneCut Pro and GemMaster).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

diana13t said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> How did you use the Dizzy Shaping Vol 3 to show a rhinestone simulation? I just watched the video and it didn't mention anything about that.


Earlier Slick mentioned if you had bitmap images of rhinestones then you could powerclip the bitmap images into a circle and then use the DizzyShaping tool to replace the colored circles with the bitmap powerclipped ones....





diana13t said:


> And out of curiosity, out of rStone and DRAWStone, which one does better with creating rhinestone designs?



As for rhinestone design... They both work basically the same... I would give the edge to rStones... Mainly because DRAWStone is fairly slow at most tasks compared to rStones... If it wasn't for the fact DRAWStone being fairly slow then I would switch and give the edge to it... Honestly given you have the other software you mentioned neither is really going to bring much to the table that is new to you... The only advantage either would offer is they both work directly in CorelDRAW.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

The only thing I thought one of them might help me with is working with text....that is always the hardest thing for me. I was looking at the single line and outline functions. Does one work better that way than the other?

Back to the simulation....So if I had my rhinestone pattern in Corel, I would just be able to select the dots and convert them to rhinestone simulations using either rStone or DRAWStone, correct?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

diana13t said:


> The only thing I thought one of them might help me with is working with text....that is always the hardest thing for me. I was looking at the single line and outline functions. Does one work better that way than the other?


Neither is going to help you much on the text side... It's not the fault of the programs just the nature of creating rhinestone text... It's complicated...



diana13t said:


> Back to the simulation....So if I had my rhinestone pattern in Corel, I would just be able to select the dots and convert them to rhinestone simulations using either rStone or DRAWStone, correct?


Yes that's basically correct... rStones to my knowledge does not have a way to convert a "normal" circle into something it sees as a stone to simulate... DRAWStone has a little button to convert convert a "nomral" circle into an object it sees as a stone....

Sadly neither really has the video demonstrations to show you how their programs work but for simulation I would go with DRAWStone...

Kevin


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help Kevin!!! I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

You might want to check out Win Pro 2012. It has rhinestone simulatiom with many 
color stones.and does great lettering


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the 2010 version and don't use it at all. I want something that can be done in Corel because that's where I have all my Virtual Samples of shirts, hats, etc that I can place my design on and save as .jpegs. The DRAWStone that Kevin suggested has a free trial download and worked perfect for what i was needing. But thank you for chiming in


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Kevin,

I was up last night looking at all your different You Tube videos and actually trying some of the tutorials. I finally looked up from my computer and saw daylight shining through my windows and realized it was 7 AM (I"m in Texas). AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!! lol.

First of all, I want to thank you so much for all the great videos. I've had to teach myself all the different rhinestone and Corel programs over the past 5 years and know enough just to mess things up, lol. But you have taught me so much in one long night . 

So no I've decided I'm going to order your Easy Stone macro since I like what I see so far and since you've been so generous with your training videos. I've bought some pretty expensive software from some Big Companies and they only do basic Webinars. You would think with all the money they charge, they would give more advanced training so eventually we could buy more from them. But they always just teach the very basics and that's it.

So blessings to you and I'll be ordering your software.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

diana13t said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> I was up last night looking at all your different You Tube videos and actually trying some of the tutorials. I finally looked up from my computer and saw daylight shining through my windows and realized it was 7 AM (I"m in Texas). AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!! lol.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for the poor man's version of the macro, Kevin! 

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------

